# WinCC Flex 2008 > Tipps & Tricks



## Paule (20 Juni 2009)

Neues bei WinCC Flex 2008
:TOOL:

Anhang anzeigen WinCC_flexible_Tipps-Tricks_Gesamt.pdf


----------



## netmaster (20 Juni 2009)

Die Speichertools von Seite 138 wo bekomme ich die her?


----------



## Paule (20 Juni 2009)

Die Speichertools habe ich leider nicht,

aber ich kenne jemand der sie haben könnte. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich sie von ihm wenn ich ihn wieder mal treffe.


----------

